# How to adjust draw on son's freestyle?



## Wildfork (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuse Freestyle, package says adjust draw length without bow press, but how do you do it? I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## Wildfork (Aug 21, 2009)

ttt


----------

